

MH17 Missile Can't Hide From These Internet Sleuths - jerryhuang100
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/08/01/the-buk-that-could-an-open-source-odyssey.html

======
thegrif
There was a ton of work being done on Twitter after mh17 from citizens on the
ground in Ukraine. I was working with one gentleman on investigation of a
portion of crash-site footage that includes what appears to be the tail of a
rocket or missile. The video is still online here:

[http://thelead.blogs.cnn.com/2014/07/17/first-hand-
account-o...](http://thelead.blogs.cnn.com/2014/07/17/first-hand-account-of-
mh17-crash-site-bodies-are-scattered/)

It is shown a handful of times, but the first instance is around 1:08.

It doesn't fit the scale of a missile fired from a Buk. The conclusion I made
based on this and other evidence was that the footage was not genuine. For
example:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtA5Hh5CcAAN28-.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtA5Hh5CcAAN28-.jpg:large)

On the left is a still from the video above. On the right is a still from a
supposed crash in Ukraine days earlier. All of that said, it's impossible to
believe anything without being on the ground yourself...

I'm @thegrif on Twitter - you can see the back and forth by filtering posts
that include #mh17.

